# Favorite Herping tool - Broken



## Fuscus (Sep 2, 2009)

Got a phone call from a nice policeman and rushed home to...

Looks like the hand brake failed (steep drive) but I'll do a full check on the weekend
$340 just to take it down. 
On the weekend I'll check to see if its worth repairing but we have been almost all over Queensland together, she has seen more bulldust than all the tractors in toorak!

No Herping this weekend 
or next 

And please don't say lucky no one was hurt - I've heard that 45,876 time today


----------



## Stewydead (Sep 2, 2009)

van are the best, sorry to hear for your loss


----------



## grizz (Sep 2, 2009)

Unlucky mate... but than again you could have been pissed and behind the wheel.


----------



## Noongato (Sep 2, 2009)

Haha nice job!
If it still runs its worth fixing IMO.
But then ive only had my licence for 3 years and trashed 6 cars..... And before you say it, no nothing to do with my driving, i just bought bombs.. Literally.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 2, 2009)

bugger, i feel your pain. i had something similar happen a few years ago, one of my favourite cars parked on a steep driveway, rain and mud on the tyres, the old kingswood went sliding down to a 3m drop off to its unfortunate death.

hope the herping starts again soon, i always enjoy your pictures.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 2, 2009)

Maaaaate that sucks, I travelled Australia in my Hiace and I sure do miss the old girl. I bought it for $8000, put 100,000km on it in two years and sold it for $8000!


----------



## kupper (Sep 3, 2009)

i can do you another for 24,000 express swb


----------



## KingSirloin (Sep 3, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Maaaaate that sucks, I travelled Australia in my Hiace and I sure do miss the old girl. I bought it for $8000, put 100,000km on it in two years and sold it for $8000!


 
Hahaha, well done!


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 3, 2009)

grizz said:


> Unlucky mate... but than again you could have been pissed and behind the wheel.


unlikely - rarely drink and never drink and drive. Make RTB quite relaxing. After the clean up yesterday I did have a cider though



Jonno from ERD said:


> Maaaaate that sucks, I travelled Australia in my Hiace and I sure do miss the old girl. I bought it for $8000, put 100,000km on it in two years and sold it for $8000!



looks like I might be lucky, the umbrella tree that the car is resting on cushioned the car from major damage. So far I'm up for a new back door, new front panel, a muffler system, some minor paneling and a new letterbox for next door ( that white thing under the front of car is the neighbors letterbox). The motor and drive train are undamaged. The hand brake is defiantly not working but I ddon't know if that is cause or affect


----------



## stuartandconnie (Sep 3, 2009)

grizz said:


> Unlucky mate... but than again you could have been pissed and behind the wheel.


 
good 4 the kids that r members


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 3, 2009)

awwwwwwwwww poor you ...would have been bad if you had to' two feet and a heart beat' for a few herp trips ...and the moral to this story is regardless of the handbrake ..always rely on two solid house bricks wedged under the back tyres


----------



## Poggle (Sep 3, 2009)

Damn Fuscus sorry to see that mate...


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 3, 2009)

Did you have insurance ?


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 7, 2009)

The old warhorse is about to start a new career making glue. 
We will buy a 4x4 this weekend, hopefully one with lpg. There are a number of spots around here which were unreachable in the van. It won't be a pretty fourby though


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 7, 2009)

awwwwwwww well as much as you loved the van ...4wd has its advantages


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 7, 2009)

lts a good time to trade up , there are some great deals on used cars out there atm . The dealers cant give em away , dont offer full price on anything in a yard , they will usualy drop 30 -50 % .


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 7, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> lts a good time to trade up , there are some great deals on used cars out there atm . The dealers cant give em away , dont offer full price on anything in a yard , they will usualy drop 30 -50 % .


May pick up a mitsubishi pajero tomorrow though they have a bad reputation regarding blown heads


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey mate,

They have a bad reputation regarding everything really. Stick with Landcruisers, Hiluxs and Patrols - the only three 4x4's you'll see been driven out west.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 8, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> May pick up a mitsubishi pajero tomorrow though they have a bad reputation regarding blown heads


 have to agree there ...as an owner of a pajero and replaced a blown head and now looks like its gone again ....this time it wont be getting a head replacement .....I will be getting a whole new car


----------



## Andrais (Sep 8, 2009)

Get a toyota trooper! there awsome cars! toured with one though the NT, best thing i ever drove in (i don't drive ) Seriously, it went through anything, drove over boulders, really crappy dirt roads, creek beds, it went through anything! had great air-con too


----------



## jacorin (Sep 8, 2009)

as a paj owner,i take offence at the insinuation  have had mine for 8yrs now(a turbo diesel) and have not had an ounce of trouble with it.....though we are now thinking of retiring it as its not big enough  am lookin at a troopie or hiace bus ( family of 7)

if getting a 4x.....think about size requirements too lol


----------

